# Here's a Peek!



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is the VG30E I've been building but it's not for the HB but it's for a "90" Maxima!


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

That's beautiful man! My engine ain't got no bling like that, haha. So what's the differences between the KA24E and the VG30E?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

2 cylinders and some horsepower


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pure torque. THose VG's make what a 4cyl does almost at idle.

KA24DE









VG30E w/headers


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice charts! Notice that torque curve It's almost flat as Texas! This V-6 has ported heads, port matched from the Intake elbow to the exhaust ports, Isky Cams, Jwt ECU, ARP rod bolts, Balanced bottom end, .5mm oversized pistons, flow matched fuel injectors, 3 angle valve job, CAI, High Flow Cat and Performance catback system, Mallory ignition control box and coil ! Is that VG30E is in a 4x4 or a Pathfinder? The hp portion seems a bit on the lowside like a 4x4!


----------

